Ask HN: How do you keep your many projects and subtasks organized? - laksmanv
======
1ba9115454
For each project I have a trello board.

So 3 main lists. Backlog, Doing, Done.

The done part is by month so each month I create an new done list i.e. January
2018 - Done

I can then easily switch between boards.

------
mattbgates
I use another web app I created called MyPost (
[https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) ) which allows you to create posts
using HTML, CSS, and a ton of font icons. So I'm able to keep track or write
notes to myself about projects I am brainstorming, create, etc. I can also
share the post with others and have them edit for those projects where I might
be working with someone else.

------
vinrob92
I liked that post by Adrien (a frenchman who is focused on productivity and
organisation), lots of great insights in it! [https://byrslf.co/work-
on-12-projects-without-burning-out-f5...](https://byrslf.co/work-
on-12-projects-without-burning-out-f5bec50dafdb)

------
PeOe
I use [http://zenkit.com](http://zenkit.com). With Zenkit it´s easy to create
Kanban Boards and Mind-Maps for different projects. Also, it comes in really
handy that the views can be switched between and worked on. Also has
delegation features.

